# Will uploading affect downloading bandwidth limit?



## balakrish (May 1, 2012)

Hi friends!
             I use BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 750 internet plan. My plan is actually 1 Mbps upto 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 6 GB. Now i get a stupid doubt. that is, i use torrents a lot for downloading latest linux distros and of course i do seed.
                What's my doubt is, will my ISP(BSNL) calculate also the uploaded data? or else they only care about the Downloading data? Because I LOVE SEEDING. but if the seeding affects my download limit of 6gb. then i will surely stop downloading but will still seed even if i have 512kbps. So please help.
Thank you,
BalaKrish


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

They consider uploads too. Unless they state it otherwise, which no ones does.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, uploading bandwidth is counted towards your Overall bandwidth used.

And that's why I "hate" FUPs. 

Although, I have a fairly similar but another doubt, for which I am more concerned with.

Does Uploading speed affects Downloading speeds? Or are both mutually independent? I am asking this, since I am noticing significant drops in downloading speed when I am uploading large documents to my dropbox account.


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2012)

Yes

Damn AirTel also counts Uploads too


----------



## coolpcguy (May 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Does Uploading speed affects Downloading speeds? Or are both mutually independent? I am asking this, since I am noticing significant drops in downloading speed when I am uploading large documents to my dropbox account.



they are supposed to be independent, but when the upload link is saturated, the downloads are also affected because the origin of the download needs to be updated with the download status.


----------

